# UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren



## Gromyröesku (7. Januar 2009)

*UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Hi!

Ich habe 2 Festplatten: 


1. (Master - im Baios DIE 0 Master) *WDC WD2500KS 00MJB0 (250GB), S-ATA II, 8,9 ms*
2. (Slave - im Baios DIE 0 Slave)*WDC WD3200JS 00PDB0 (320GB)*


*Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3*

*BIOS Version F9 - also die aktuellste*

*Windows XP Professional SP3*


*Das Festplatten-Tool HD Tune zeigt bei mir an:*

Reiterkarte -> Info:

Bei den beiden HDD`s:

Supported: UDMA Mode 6 

Active: UDMA Mode 5 


Ich griff dann zum Arbeitsplatz -> Geräte-Manager -> IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller

Da lassen sich folgende Einträge finden:

Intel(R) ICH10 Family 2 Port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 3A26
Intel(R) ICH10 Family 4 Port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 3A20

Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Primärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Sekundärer IDE-Kanal
Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller


Unter dem 1. Eintrag: Primärer IDE-Kanal unter Erweiterte Einstellungen Gerät 0, Gerät 2 unter den beiden
Gerätetyp: Automatische Erkennung
Übertragungsmodus: DMA, wenn verfügbar
Aktueller Übertragungsmodus: nicht anwenbar

Unter dem 2. Primärer DIE-Kanal unter Erweiterte Einstellungen Gerät 0, Gerät 2 unter den beiden
Gerätetyp: Automatische Erkennung (abgeblendet)
Übertragungsmodus: DMA, wenn verfügbar
Aktueller Übertragungsmodus: Ultra-DMA-Modus 5

Unter dem 3. Primärer DIE-Kanal unter Erweiterte Einstellungen Gerät 0, Gerät 2 unter den beiden
Gerätetyp: Automatische Erkennung (abgeblendet)
Übertragungsmodus: DMA, wenn verfügbar
Und unter Gerät 1 noch: Aktueller Übertragungsmodus: Ultra-DMA-Modus 2 (! - stammt von mir)

Ich habe versucht die Treiber automatisch aktualisieren zu lassen - „nicht gefunden“ , auch habe ich diese deinstalliert - nach dem Neustart - dasselbe Bild .

Wieso kann ich UDMA 6 nicht aktivieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Gehäuse: Aerocool Hi-Tech 7-Pro
MB: GIGABYTE GA-EP43-DS3 (SN083040062698)
BIOS F9 - aktualisiert
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 95W G0 Stepping
Ram: OCZ Platinum XTC 1066MHz CL5 DDR2 2x2048MB Kit
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon X800 XL 256 MB PCIe - Modell: fc GV-RX80l 256v - passive Kühlung
Kühler: Noctua NH-U12P New, AM2+/775
Netzteil: TAGAN TG500-U33II SuperRock, 500 Watt
HDD: Master: WDC WD2500KS 00MJB0 (250GB)
HDD: Slave: WDC WD3200JS 00PDB0 (320GB)
OS: Windows XP Professional Version 2002; SP3


----------



## OctoCore (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Entspann dich, da gibt es nichts zu aktivieren.
Es gibt auch kein UDMA-5 oder -6. Alles nur Illusion!

Das hat historische Gründe. Soweit ich weiß, gab es Intel-IDE-Kontroller bis höchstens UDMA-5 (als noch Parallel-ATA-Kontroller im Chipset steckten).
UDMA-5 = 100 MB/s, UDMA-6 = 133 MB/s
UDMA-5 reichte damals für alle gängigen Platten aus.

Jetzt hängen deine Platten am SATA-Kontroller, offensichtlich im IDE-Modus.
Der IDE-Modus gaukelt Windows stinknormale (alte) Platten vor, damit Win die normalen Standard-IDE-Treiber benutzt.
Aber keine Sorge, deine Platten werden dadurch nicht ausgebremst, die laufen so schnell wie die Hardware hergibt, auch mit den Standardtreibern von MS. Also SATA bis 150 MB/s, SATAII bis 300 MB/s.
Ich habe bei mir (auch Intel-Chipsatz) schon über 250 MB/s gemessen, SATAII-Platte im IDE-Modus, ebenfalls UDMA-5.


----------



## Gromyröesku (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

THX! 

Einiges ist doch noch unklar:

Wie kommt Win XP auf UDMA 2



> Im 3. Primärer DIE-Kanal unter Erweiterte Einstellungen Gerät 0, Gerät 2 unter den beiden
> Gerätetyp: Automatische Erkennung (abgeblendet)
> Übertragungsmodus: DMA, wenn verfügbar
> Aktueller Übertragungsmodus: Ultra-DMA-Modus 2 (! - stammt von mir)


 
Es ist tatsächlich so, daß meine HDD´s anscheinend am IDE - Controller hängen bzw. im IDD Modus
Bios: IDD Channel 0 master
IDD Channel 0 Slave

Abgesehen davon zeigen die Benchmarks, daß die HDDs minimal schneller als SATA I sind

250 MB/s konnte ich nicht annähernd messen, obwohl die HDD´s ziemlich flott sein sollten.

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, daß Windows XP ab SP1 ULTRA DMA 6 automatisch erkennen sollte tut es aber nicht und man die Treiber auktualisieren sollte, wonach erst der richtige Modus erkannt würde. Habe ich probiert - geht nicht. Wie soll ich im BIOS SATA II Modus einstellen?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

250 MB/s wirst du mit keiner Festplatte erreichen 

Alles über 50-60 MByte/sek sind normal.

Und viel mehr als 100 MByte/sek schaffen die meisten Festplatten nicht.


----------



## OctoCore (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*



Gromyröesku schrieb:


> THX!
> 
> Einiges ist doch noch unklar:
> Wie kommt Win XP auf UDMA 2



Keinen Dunst. Hast du kein CD/DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner? Das muss ja auch irgendwo dran hängen. Und wenn es kein SATA-Laufwerk ist, dann isses ein IDE-LW und die meisten melden sich am Kontroller mit UDMA-2 an.




> Es ist tatsächlich so, daß meine HDD´s anscheinend auf IDD - Controller hängen bzw. im IDD Modus
> Bios: IDD Channel 0 master
> IDD Channel 0 Slave
> 
> ...



Du mußt nichts einstellen, das geht alles auf Hardware-Ebene zwischen Kontroller und Platte ab. Du mußt im BIOS nichts einstellen, das wird automatisch erkannt. 
Das mit Windows war früher mal so, dass es nicht immer den DMA-Modus mit 66 MB/s erkannte, das ist aber Geschichte .

@ForgottenRealm: Moderne Platten ab 1 TeraByte machen lässig über 100 MB/s in ihren schnellsten Zonen. Meine Samsung liegt da bei ca. 120. Als Durchschnitt über die ganze Platte gerechnet sind es ca. 95 MB/s
Die 250 MB/s sind die Burstrate. Praktisch werden damit keine Sektoren von den eigentlichen Scheiben gelesen, sondern solche, die schon im Plattencache stehen. Damit soll die Limitierung der Schnittstelle zwischen Platte und Kontroller gemessen werden und nicht die "reale" Plattengeschwindigkeit. Ich habe eben noch mal gemessen. Da waren es nur noch 240 MB/s. War wohl in dem Moment nicht so gut drauf, das gute Stück


----------



## Gromyröesku (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

Das ist der Punkt HD Tune 2.55 zeigt bei mir
HDD: Master: WDC WD2500KS 00MJB0 (250GB)
Burst Rate: 112 also meehr als doppelt so wenig wie bei Dir.

Etwas schnellere HDD: Slave: WDC WD3200JS 00PDB0 (320GB)
bringt es vielleicht im besten Fall auf 120 - 125

Tranfer Rate - Min: 22,7 Max: 58 Average: 50,1

Ist es möglich, daß die HDD´s, welche beide wohl Sata II sind auf Sata I heruntergejumpert sind?

Und noch was - was bedeutet in den Foren @3000GHz
bzw. @Forgott

Du hast natürlich recht - ich habe noch einen DVD-Brenner.
Heißt es, daß die beiden HDD`s unter dem 2. Eintrag: Primärer IDE-Kanal geführt werden - denn im 1. ist gar nichts - sihe oben meine erste Offenbarung.
Also namhaft wird unverschämterweise unter keinem Primärer IDE-Kanal ein Laufwerk gemacht.

Vielen Dank noch mals.

Hoffentlich hast Du noch keine Albträume, da die ULTRA DMA 6 tückisch in 5 sich schlingend verwandelt ... -)


----------



## OctoCore (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*



Gromyröesku schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt HD Tune 2.55 zeigt bei mir
> HDD: Master: WDC WD2500KS 00MJB0 (250GB)
> Burst Rate: 112 also meehr als doppelt so wenig wie bei Dir.
> 
> ...



Da kann man mal sehen, was verschiedene Benchmarks für unterschiedliche Angaben liefern. Meine Werte habe ich mit "HD Tach 3.0.4.0" ermittelt, das ist etwas großzügiger beim Burstmodus, die sind also überhaupt nicht vergleichbar mit deinen Werten.



> Ist es möglich, daß die HDD´s, welche beide wohl Sata II sind auf Sata I heruntergejumpert sind?



Unmöglich ist das nicht, ich kenne deine Platten aber nicht gut genug, um darüber eine Aussage zu machen.



> Und noch was - was bedeutet in den Foren @3000GHz
> bzw. @Forgott



@ das englische "at" vor dem Teilnehmernamen, indem Fall also @ForgottenRealm, bedeutet, dass der nachfolgende Text für den entsprechenden Forenteilnehmer gedacht ist. Das macht man schon mal, wenn man zu faul ist, ein separates Posting zu schreiben.  



> Heißt es, daß die beiden HDD`s unter dem 2. Eintrag: Primärer IDE-Kanal geführt werden - denn im 1. ist gar nichts - sihe oben meine erste Offenbarung.
> Also namhaft wird unverschämterweise unter keinem Primärer IDE-Kanal ein Laufwerk gemacht.



Im ersten Kanal ist wahrscheinlich nichts, weil auch nichts angeschlossen ist. Da musst du mal ins Handbuch oder genau aufs Mainboard schauen, wie die entsprechenden Anschlüsse durchnummeriert sind. Das ist nicht einheitlich, mal von links nach recht oder auch umgekehrt.
Das der Gerätemanager unter den Kontrolleranschlüssen nicht direkt den Namen des Laufwerks anzeigt, ist wirklich ein echter Minuspunkt, da hast du recht.



> Hoffentlich hast Du noch keine Albträume, da die ULTRA DMA 6 tückisch in 5 sich schlingend verwandelt ... -)



Sowas kann mich schon lange nicht mehr erschüttern.


----------



## Gromyröesku (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: UDMA MODUS 6 lässt sich nicht aktivieren*

 THX Ich glaub`s, ich habs kapiert

Also Im 2. Primärer IDE-Kanal - Eintrag sind zwei Geräte verzeichnet Gerät 0, Gerät 1 - unter den beiden stehet UDMA 5 - also da hängen meine beiden Platten. Ok.
Unter dem 3. Primärer IDE-Kanal ist mein Brenner UDMA 2 aufgeführt.

Da ich die Platten in mein neues System aus dem alten (3 Jahre alt) herübergebaut habe - denke ich-, da damals die Boards den Sata II Modus noch nicht sicher beherrschten, daß der Händler die HDD`s auf Sata I heruntergejumpert hat.
Hierzu aufschlußreich vgl.: ww.seagate.com/ww/v/index.jsp?locale=de-DE&name=how_can_I_find_out_the_drive_type_&vgnextoid=bb1980f1c05c6110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD

Ich kann mich noch ganz schwach erinnern, daß er mich davon womöglich sogar unterrichtet hat.

Also muß ich wohl bei WD nachfragen, wie ich die jeweiligen Modi nachprüfen kann.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...toid=bb1980f1c05c6110VgnVCM100000f5ee0a0aRCRD 

Vielen Dank für den Unterricht Coro!


----------

